
Hacker News Job Board? - jgrahamc
I'm thinking of setting up a job board that only people who are Hacker News users can post to.  I would use the same arc code that is used for HN, but this board would be open to the non-YC companies.<p>To authenticate your account you would need to:<p>1. Create an account on the jobs board with the same name as your HN username<p>2. Place a magic string in your HN about: box to prove that it was you<p>3. Have at least 200 karma or have been an HN member for more than 2 years<p>4. Unauthenticated accounts could still comment, vote etc., just not submit jobs.<p>Would people use this?
======
mrcharles
Have a field for telecommuting as well. I wouldn't mind switching in to web
dev, but I don't want to leave Toronto to do it. Places that would accept
telecommuting would make that easier.

~~~
wyclif
Yes, please. It would be much more useful that way.

------
jgrahamc
Since there's enthusiasm for this I will set the site up and submit it here.
Unless PG cries foul and says he doesn't like me hijacking the HN karma for
this purpose.

OK. I built it. Here's the announcement:
[http://blog.jgc.org/2011/06/usethesource-job-board-for-
hacke...](http://blog.jgc.org/2011/06/usethesource-job-board-for-hackers.html)

~~~
natural219
I don't meet your qualifications, and I'm already thinking to myself that I
need to post/comment more. So here's a data point.

~~~
jgrahamc
I decided to change it to over 1 year instead of 2.

------
wccrawford
What's the thinking on the limitations? Is this just supposed to make the
users think they are part of an elite bunch? Are the employers supposed to
think that somehow selects only elite hackers?

~~~
jgrahamc
The biggest problem with job boards is... recruiters. The idea here is that
members in good-standing of the HN community are unlikely to be recruiters and
thus can be trusted to freely post jobs to the board. If it was open to anyone
then it would be flooded with crap immediately.

~~~
robinwarren
Incase anyone reading this isn't convinced that recruiters really are the
biggest problem with jobs boards you could check out Tobin Harris' write up of
his experiences here [http://wip.engineroomapps.com/post/3927805265/hiring-
without...](http://wip.engineroomapps.com/post/3927805265/hiring-without-
agencies-lessons-learned-part-1)

For my part, recently I was in conversation with a friend who'd advertised a
role themselves. They were getting calls from recruiters saying unless they
took their candidates through them they would actively contact those
candidates and tell them not to apply. They said they would tell the
candidates that they'd already put them forward and not to bother applying.
Jobs Boards without recruiters can I think benefit candidates and employers.
The only people who wouldn't benefit would be the recruiters

~~~
klous
One of the points of Tobin's writeup is the rampant copying/reposting of job
descriptions by unscrupulous staffing firms. Had a related idea a while back,
not sure of enforceability of copyright laws: 0) Charge for service that: 1)
Takes a job description that is 'creative' enough or unique 2) registers
copyright 3) includes verified link that denotes the posting is locked and
unauthorized reproduction will be pursued with threat of copyright
infringement lawsuit 4) Profit? Not sure if this is a real enough pain for
employers to be a standalone product. Maybe an add-on to existing job boards
as a differentiator.

------
themal
Make sure that the name of the employer is a required field. There's so many
job websites these days which are dominated by agency ads.

------
adaml_623
Make sure the name of the employer AND the location of the job is a required
field.

Give it a try. Worse case scenario is loss of face.

------
stevenj
Direct link to jgrahamc's job board: <http://jobs.usethesource.com/>

------
bherms
I'm planning on building the reverse soon. Hacker Resumes I guess. If you're
looking for a job, you post info about yourself, location, links to all of
your relevant info, and select from a few categories. Companies can then
browse and see if anyone meets their needs.

~~~
kaffeinecoma
You're aware that there's already careers.stackoverflow.com, right? That said,
is anyone else disappointed by the lack of response there? I'm not actively
looking, but in ~2 months on the site I've had "search hits: 8, employer
views: 0". Kind of disappointing, considering all the hype.

~~~
bherms
Careers.stackoverflow is a good option, but the HN one keeps it within the HN
community, which may not be as large, but is more close knit (at least from my
experience). In addition, a HN Resumes would, in my mind, be a much simpler
and straight-forward interface.

------
ColinWright
I'd certainly register, look at it, and play with it a bit.

~~~
latch
Unfortunately, I need to post a "me too" comment to let the OP know (I can't
just upvote anymore!)

~~~
kristofferR
Yeah, I agree too.

------
stevelosh
> Would people use this?

I definitely would have when my company was looking for a programmer a month
or so ago, and would use it the next time we want to hire someone.

~~~
vbrenny
And, additionally, if nobody uses it.. It's just the work of shutting it down.
No big harm made.

------
arghnoname
In addition to length or karma, you can look at length and karma. Lower length
on HN means it takes a higher average karma to post, but not necessarily 200
karma (which I barely have, due to a low posting volume and not being very
interesting, despite being here for a long time).

------
ghotli
The jobs threads are already incredibly active on the first of every month. If
you want the community to get into this you might try to come up with a way to
scrape that data.

Additionally! If you want people to actually remember this thing exists it
needs to show up on the front page from time to time. I'd get with whoever is
handling the automatic submission of job threads via the whoishiring account
to see if you can get the link to your site added into the description field
of the monthly threads.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=whoishiring>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring>

------
blumentopf
I'd welcome such a job board. And it would be wonderful if it won't be just
for permanent jobs, but also for contractor jobs.

------
raarky
How about some kind of "This is an agency!" button in case one somehow manages
to get onto the system?

------
robinwarren
Nice idea, and given I've had success hiring through a HN who's Hiring thread
in the past I'd very likely use it. I had been working on a job board project
of my own (<http://www.jobstractor.com>) but have struggled with traction to
date. I think there's definitely opportunities for better jobs boards and
especially for cutting out recruiters from the process. If I can lend a hand
let me know and I'll do what I can.

------
barrkel
Danger: could encourage (more) karma gaming on HN, if such a board actually
worked.

~~~
prodigal_erik
I comment pseudonymously so that I can speak my mind honestly. If this takes
off, I would be somewhat tempted to create another account and write enough
shallow, uncontroversial, professional, heavily self-censored comments to
reach the threshold under my True Name.

------
filipcte
HN karma would be a great metric for vetting experience and track-record. It's
one of the trickiest things when trying to hire above-average talent. May I
recommend using jobberBase (<http://www.jobberbase.com>) as a platform? Also
open-source, with a great community around it.

Disclaimer: I've built jobberBase, so I'm biased :).

------
sciurus
I would find this useful. Having a HN member in good standing submit the job
sends a positive signal about the position.

(shameless plug: <http://eupathdb.org/> is hiring a front-end developer, see
<http://bit.ly/kYH9zp> for more information)

------
JoachimSchipper
One simplification: try to parse e-mail addresses from the about: box,
authenticate via e-mail. Obviously, ask for permission before sending e-mail -
some people have employer-(provided/monitored) e-mail.

------
AlexBlom
I think this is a great idea, and would use it very actively. What would be
good is to get a shared GDOC going so you can capture the e-mails and cities
of those interested?

E-mail to keep us all in the loop, and city to make local hiring easier?

------
alexsherrick
I've been hanging around the site for a long time, but I haven't been here for
over two years. Is it really necessary to have that long of an account to stop
spam? I believe 1 year should at least be fine.

------
gommm
I'd definitely use this...

------
kron4eg
"Have at least 200 karma or have been an HN member for more than 2 years" this
is too restrictive.

~~~
thomas11
I think if anything, it's not restrictive enough. The idea is that HN acts as
a community filter for membership, and 200 is really not much for an active
member of the community.

~~~
jgrahamc
What value would you suggest?

~~~
cschmidt
If the main point is to filter out recruiters, then 100 or 2 years should be
fine. There's no need to filter out less active posters.

~~~
ramblex
For a brief moment there I thought you were suggesting that it should only be
available to people who registered 100 or 2 years ago

------
troels
When can you have it done by?

~~~
jgrahamc
How's now?

~~~
troels
That was quick!

------
wenbert
Thank you. I've had very good results from HN contacts. I can't wait for this.

------
dabeeeenster
I'd definitely use this.

------
snikolic
I'd use it.

------
hr
Seems you really need better filtering tech to keep off the information that
is offensive to you. Limiting the amount of information is good how?

